# HELP PLEASE !found baby fish in my filter



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Last week


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

amber999 said:


> I covered the filter basket in a bit of pantie hose and fastened it on thinking that it would save the babies.


Ye gads... :yikes:

Seriously though, the only real long term solution is to set-up another small tank until the fry are large enough to be re-released back into the main tank. Adult Livebearers have been known to be quite partial towards their own young.

I'm not keen on the use of breeding traps to hold fry. While there is no problem where water quality is concerned as they have slots in the sides to allow tank water to pass through, I do feel that they are a somewhat crude and cramped form of housing.


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not gong to make much difference to your water quality if the stuff's floating round in the tank or floating round in the filter. What will make a difference is if it is floating round in the tank it will eventually settle somewhere and not be removed when you rinse the filter out. Also if you have a stocking over the filter that is going to clog fairly quickly and the flow rate through the filter will drop. So take your stockings off.
If you are going to move the babies to a seperate tank get the filter now and set it up in the main tank to mature it ready for the new tank


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If it is just going to be for raising babies I would look for something around 2ft.
If it's going to run continuously glass or acrylic, if you are going to use it just for odd batches and put it away inbetween I would go for acrylic.
For filters just use 1 or 2 sponge filters and if you break the tank down betwee batches put them into your other tank to keep them biologically active.
The heater you can stick anywhere.


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

th


----------

